# Label und Element ausrichtung



## dadom110 (23. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

es gibt ja die schöne Möglichkeit mit einem "Label" Tag einem Element ein Label zu geben. Jetzt habe ich das Problem das ich in einer Tabellenzeile. diese beiden Elemente stehen habe und das Element an sich und das Label unterschiedliche Ausrichtungen geben will (Tabellen-Zelle: Label rechts, Element link), so was scheint nicht zu gehen 


```
....
<tr>
<td colspan='1' rowspan='1'>
<label for='CHECK' align='left'>Checkbox</label>
<input type='checkbox' id='CHECK' align='right' >
</td>
</tr>
...
```
2 unterschiedliche Zellen machen wäre eine Möglichkeit, da der Code generriert wird, würde das allerdings den Umfang des Programms (vielleicht) unnötig aufblasen.

Danke schon mal
Dom


----------



## Maik (23. September 2008)

Hi,

nutze hierfür einfach CSS:


```
<label for='CHECK' style="float:left;">Checkbox</label>
<input type='checkbox' id='CHECK' style="float:right;">
```
oder in einem zentralen Stylesheet:


```
label { float:left; }
input[type=checkbox] { float:right; }
```
mfg Maik


----------

